

Oracle should relax Sun's Java Community control grip - kasunh
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/09/04/sun_oracle_java/

======
kasunh
If Oracle wants to make Java more hackish they should open up it more to the
community.

That would attract real hackers to program with Java and would improve the
language too.

